# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Kim Tae Hee ngọt ngào bên cạnh LG Cooky

## datxanhmb81

Sau khi đã có *Chocolcate,* thì bây giờ, *LG* lại bổ sung vào bộ sưu tập “ngọt ngào” của mình chiếc *LG Cooky* rất dễ thương này nữa nhé. Và để đại diện cho chú dế “ngọt ngào” này thì không còn ai thích hợp hơn chị *Kim Tae Hee* “kute” đâu nhỉ?
Về mặt thiết kế thì chú dế này không có gì quá đặc biệt, vẫn là những đường nét nhỏ nhắn và màu sắc trẻ trung, sành điệu như màu hồng, trắng. Thích nhất là chú dế này rất mỏng, chỉ có 10,9mm thôi, cầm trên tay là như không ấy.

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------








​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*LG Cooky* là mẫu điện thoại cảm ứng được phát triển và thiết kế dựa trên phiên bản giá rẻ *KP500* lên kệ tháng 10 năm ngoái. Chú dế sở hữu thiết kế thời trang và sang trọng với màn hình rộng, thân hình mỏng manh chỉ mỗi 10,9 mm cùng bộ cánh nhiều màu trẻ trung và xì-tin. Chú dế tích hợp giao diện người dùng S-Class với các hình ảnh 3D, tự động xoay theo hướng sử dụng “hại điện” cực. Nghe đâu, nhà hãng còn đang tổ chức cuộc thi phối màu áo dế để xem có nên tiếp tục may thêm đồ cho *LG Cooky* không nữa cơ.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
 
hình ảnh toàn bộ của em LG COOKY đó

----------


## thanhlong24

Sao bi giờ nhìn bà Kim Tae Hee nhìn già thế nhỉ? Mắt có nheo, chắc tại làm việc mệt wá đây mà. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Trong "Chuyện tình Havard" nhìn xinh hơn. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quynhhoa

ờ. nhưng mà vẫn kute! hì hì.trong clip quảng cáo em này, nhìn vẫn trẻ trung lắm!
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tyuzvXbecYw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tyuzvXbecYw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## GinVNSEO

Cũng như mọi lần, teen dễ dàng download "nguyên đai nguyên kiện" BST *Wallpaper* siêu dễ thương do chính chị Kim Tae Hee thủ vai chính, hẳn 3 kích cỡ khác nhau nữa cơ. Bên cạnh đó còn là sự xuất hiện của bộ cài *Screensaver* trang trí cho máy tính thêm lung linh ná. Các ấy rước "đồ độc" về chơi tại đây nè. Ui trùi ui, tớ dám cá chẳng mấy ai có thể “cưỡng” nổi hàng kul thế này đâu.

 <div style="text-align: center">



​</div>---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Kim Tea Hee chụp ảnh nào mà chẳng xinh,mà em LG COOKY này nhìn cũng long lanh đấy chứ.

----------


## quynhvunb

em này có thông số hay giá cả gì không bạn? muốn mua một em quá

----------


## crawlers1214

Vẫn sở hữu màn hình cảm ứng hoàn toàn giống phiên bản "dế" cảm ứng giá rẻ LG KP500, thế nhưng LG Cooky còn ấn tượng hơn với giao diện 3D S-Class, hỗ trợ mạng 3G HSDPA cùng các tính năng hấp dẫn khác. Cooky là mẫu điện thoại cảm ứng mới của LG, được phát triển và thiết kế dựa trên mẫu điện thoại cảm ứng giá rẻ KP500 ra mắt hồi tháng 10 năm ngoái. Sản phẩm vẫn giữ nguyên mẫu thiết kế thời trang và sang trọng với màn hình rộng, thân hình mỏng chỉ 10,9 mm cùng bộ cánh đen tuyền. Tuy nhiên, Cooky còn có thêm hai vỏ màu trẻ trung và xì-tin hơn với màu hồng phấn và trắng, rất phù hợp với các bạn tuổi teen.
Ngoài camera 3 Megapixel cùng khe đọc thể MicroSD, Cooky tỏ ra cao cấp và hiện đại hơn KP500 khi được tích hợp giao diện đồ họa 3D S-Class cho phép tùy biến đến ba màn hình hiển thị khác nhau, hỗ trợ băng tần mạng tốc độ cao 3G/ HSDPA cùng kết nối truyền hình số mặt đất T-BMB.

----------


## thanhle117

> em này có thông số hay giá cả gì không bạn? muốn mua một em quá


chưa thấy động tĩnh gì ở Vn cả, còn bên Hàn bán ~300E

----------


## nguyenducchung

> Sao bi giờ nhìn bà Kim Tae Hee nhìn già thế nhỉ? Mắt có nheo, chắc tại làm việc mệt wá đây mà. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Trong "Chuyện tình Havard" nhìn xinh hơn. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


trên phim thì lúc nào chẵn đẹp chứ ngoài đời thì chưa biết đc đâu bạn à 
mà vấn đề ở đây là ĐT bạn à

----------


## thanhlong24

thì nhiều cái trong ảnh kahcs ngoài đời khác mà, nhưng em này chắc bên ngoài cũng được như trong ảnh thôi.

----------


## innguyengia

có vẻ em này cùng dòng với em KP500, bề ngoài hao hao giống nhau không biết nếu qua việt nam có gây sốt như em KP500 không?

----------


## samnguyen

tất nhiên rồi, có khi sẽ sốt hơn em KP500 ấy chứ, nếu như chị kim tea hee sang cùng.với những tính năng khác của chú dế này cũng không có gì quá nổi bật, ngoại trừ màn hình 262K màu WQVGA TFT LCD và khả năng lướt web 3G.

----------

